# Weltraumnebel



## RedSnow (6. November 2003)

servus. 

laut suche gabs das noch net. wollte mal wissen: wie man diesen "weltraumnebel"-effekt mit photoshop7 zeichnet .

kann mir da jmd helfen ? finde das auf den allgemein bekantnen seiten nicht.


----------



## {snowrider} (6. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich wollte dich nur mal kurz an die Rechtscheiberegeln in diesem Forum erinnern! Man siehts hier nicht so gerne wenn der ganze Text durchgehend klein geschrieben wird

Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht weiterhelfen
Sry!

Greez


----------



## root_alpha (6. November 2003)

Hi,

und ich frage mich was ist ein "weltraumnebel"-effekt ?.

Soviel ich weiss gibt es nur Sternen und Gesteinsbrocken Klaster im Universum!.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Er meint sowas denke ich.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Ich habe mich da selbst mal kurz rangesetzt. Mein Ergebnis sieht so aus. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es mit dem Tutorial nicht mehr viel zu tun hat...

@root_alpha: Diese Dinger gibt es wirklich. Es sind Gaswolken von riesigen Ausmaßen, in denen Sterne und Sternensystem entstehen, wenn sich Materie verdichtet. Diese sehen natürlich je nach Zusammensetzung unterschiedlich aus. Einer der wohl Bekanntesten ist M16: Bild Und hier nochmal einer, welcher eher die Farbe meines Beispiels hat: Bild


----------



## RedSnow (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vincent _
> *Er meint sowas denke ich.  *



du meinst SIE meint sowas  

@root: und wieso ?! .. schreibe immer alles klein, und wenn i es anders versuchen würde, dann würde i wohl alles hinterher editieren machen müssen O__o 

ja danke,  denke .. auch wenns in englisch ist Oo


----------



## Tim C. (7. November 2003)

> schreibe immer alles klein


Damit verstößt du wiederum gegen die von dir bei der Anmeldung akzeptierten Nutzungsregeln für dieses Forum. Also: normale Groß/Kleinschreibung ist wohl angesagt


----------

